# 2A+2C+1 student -options to lower cost



## Tammi (8 Feb 2014)

We are a family with 3 children (12,16 and 19yrs student) - our current plan is with Laya, where we have total Health Choice.  The renewal with a date of 1st March is coming in at 44% higher than last year!   Total 3800-

Is anyone offering a better value similar policy, or will I have to downgrade?  Advice welcomed! 

(I have looked on HIA but prices on there seem to be at the pre-hiked rates).


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Feb 2014)

If you try this 'create your scheme' with Laya you may find a cheaper plan https://www.layahealthcare.ie/create/#/createscheme?planID=600&adults=1&children=0&students=0


----------



## Tammi (27 Feb 2014)

The 'create your scheme' tab doesn't seem to give the corporate plans - I rang them and they have given me a better price on a very similar plan (also corporate) - dont understand how they can have 2 almost identical plans at the same price.. but I'll go for it!


----------



## Tammi (3 Mar 2014)

Renewal completed - the policy is Total Health Complete, it is significantly cheaper than Total Health Choice but with no significant change in cover.  Hope that helps anyone else in a similar situation.


----------

